# reset questions



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fairly new to trapping this year i am targeting coyotes but have only been lucky enough to get a few opossums, once i remove the opossums there is of course a lot of scent,blood etc from the animal. should i not make my reset here or is the animal scent a benefit


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Blood on the trap, i switch traps, blood or scent in the catch circle no big deal. ive been told that with conibears, ***** wont go in a bucket set that smells like possum, i havent seen this. I dont get many possum now, moved north. Does it apply to leg holds i dont know? if anything it might make something that the yote might come to investigate a couple of nights later. ive taken ***** in a set, and a yote shortly after. sounds like you are very scent consciencous from your previous post, and if it makes you feel better, get a catch pole and move the critter away before dispatching.

again hope i helped.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Some coyotes wont enter a catch circle others will. If there is blood on the trap i will wipe of the blood the best I can with grass and dirt and reset the trap. I will remove as much blood as possible from the catch circle and throw it away from the set opposite side of the trap. Blood does decay and coyotes will treat it just like food. Blood left at the remake will be dug up more often than not.

You can move away from the remake about 15 or 20 feet and put in a new set. A urine post set will often shine in this situation. The remake will also take any non targets like **** or opossum and keep your new set ready for any coyotes.


----------



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

ND trapper said:


> Some coyotes wont enter a catch circle others will. If there is blood on the trap i will wipe of the blood the best I can with grass and dirt and reset the trap. I will remove as much blood as possible from the catch circle and throw it away from the set opposite side of the trap. Blood does decay and coyotes will treat it just like food. Blood left at the remake will be dug up more often than not.
> 
> You can move away from the remake about 15 or 20 feet and put in a new set. A urine post set will often shine in this situation. The remake will also take any non targets like **** or opossum and keep your new set ready for any coyotes.


Thanks so much, I had a pull out this morning, The animal totaly destroyed the set area, had brown& grey hair in the trap. I switched traps and made the reset about 15 feet away, we shall see what happens in the AM.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

What size traps are you using and how long are the chains on your trap?


----------



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello all, I am using Duke # 3 traps, I degreased them , Dyed & waxed. I adjusted the traps so the pan is flat, I added a d ring & a swivel to the end of the factory chain. I am now using two stakes through a clevis on the end of the chain which is about 8 inches long.

I removed all my traps from the corn field area and now am trapping on an 14000 acre parcel with a lot of yote sign. The area is virgin trapping land ! Our trapping season ends on Sunday :eyeroll:


----------

